
Embedmd: embed code into markdown and keep everything in sync - yankcrime
https://github.com/campoy/embedmd
======
chad-autry
I had the exact requirement embedmd was made to solve several months ago and
ended up creating my own ([https://github.com/chad-autry/relative-file-
inliner](https://github.com/chad-autry/relative-file-inliner) if interested).
However, after using it briefly I realized I prefer to edit everything
directly in the markdwon so I really wanted the reverse. Ended up making

[https://github.com/chad-autry/markdown-code-
extractor](https://github.com/chad-autry/markdown-code-extractor)

It extracts code blocks preceded by a relative link a file given by the
relative link.

